# mehrere Radiatoren im Gehäuse: Airflow Richtung?



## domi1711 (14. August 2014)

*mehrere Radiatoren im Gehäuse: Airflow Richtung?*

Hi!

Hab da ein spannendes Thema:

Ein Gehäuse (alles wassergekühlt außer die Southbridge), 3 Radiatoren (unten, Front, oben) in welche Richtung soll die Luft, damit die Temperaturen am niedrigsten sind (bei möglichst niedriger Lüfter Drehzahl). Sprich, sollen alle Radis kalte Luft von außen ansaugen (beste Wassertemp, aber innen Hitzestau??) oder alle nach außen blasen (Radis nehmen wärmere Luft von innen auf -> ineffektiver) oder eine MIschung?

Hat jemand schon Tests gemacht diesbezüglich? Bitte kein gefährliches Halbwissen, hab das halbe Internet durchgelesen diesbezüglich, und man findet fast nur Vermutungen dazu. Würd mich echt Interessieren 

PS: im Moment blasen alle Lüfter raus, oben ist die Ablufttemperatur unter Last 3 Grad wärmer als in der Front! Also muss die Temp im Case doch höher sein die Raumtemperatur...

mfg, Dominik


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. August 2014)

*AW: mehrere Radiatoren im Gehäuse: Airflow Richtung?*

Insgesamt gesehen ist sofern man nicht eine extrem ungünstige Variante wählt der Unterschied eigentlich vernachlässigbar (3 Grad beispielsweise sind völlig irrelevant).
Ich würde davon absehen, die Radiatoren alle nach innen blasen zu lassen da dadurch erstens die Innentemperatur ansteigt und zweitens die Lüfter gegen einen höheren Gehäuseinnendruck arbeiten müssen was den Volumenstrom und damit die Kühlleistung reduziert.

Der gleiche Grund macht es sinnlos, alle Radis nach außen blasen zu lassen da sie dann sofern das Case ansonsten ziemlich dicht ist ständig einen Unterdruck erzeugen was nicht nur abermals die Leistung mindert sondern dir auch noch auf Dauer verdammt viel Staub ins Gehäuse wedelt. (Die Punkte gelten nicht wenn das Gehäuse sehr undicht ist, beispielsweise keine I/O Blende oder offener Lüfterplatz o.ä.)

Die Sinnvollste Variante wäre also, einen Luftstrom im Gehäuse zu erzeugen und den Differenzdruck insgesamt gering zu halten. Zusätzlich dazu die Gegebenheiten der Physik zu nutzen (warm nach oben) hilft natürlich, so dass die sinnvollste Variante sehr wahrscheinlich "unten und front rein, oben raus" sein dürfte.

Der entstehende Luftstrom hat zusätzlich den Vorteil, dass Komponenten die von der Wakü nicht erfasst werden (Spannungswandler auf dem Mainboard zum Beispiel) nicht in komplett stehender Luft sind und dadurch kühler bleiben (minimale Luftbewegung reicht dafür aus). 


Nicht dass es eine Rolle fürs Problem spielen wurde aber nur ums zu erwähnen: Ich nutze im 750D wenn alles da ist zwei Lüfter vorne rein und zwei oben raus.


----------



## domi1711 (14. August 2014)

*AW: mehrere Radiatoren im Gehäuse: Airflow Richtung?*

Hey, danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Bei mir im Sys ist bereits alles unter Wasser außer die Southbridge (Graka, CPU, Ram, Spawa...) und ich habe irgendwie das bedenken, dass wenn ich "mische" (Radi unten & Vorne rein , oben raus) der obere Radi die warme luft der anderen 2 erwischt....
Ich glaube ich muss einfach alle Szenarien durchtesten, um mir sicher zu sein. 

Wenn noch jemand input hat: ihr seid herzlichst willkommen


----------



## skyhigh5 (14. August 2014)

*AW: mehrere Radiatoren im Gehäuse: Airflow Richtung?*

Ich hab es so gelöst vorne 240mm rein
Unten 280mm rein oben 280mm rein

Dafür neben dem 240mm Radi 2raus, oben,neben dem 280mm einen raus und am Heck auch einen raus.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. August 2014)

*AW: mehrere Radiatoren im Gehäuse: Airflow Richtung?*



domi1711 schrieb:


> ich habe irgendwie das bedenken, dass wenn ich "mische" (Radi unten & Vorne rein , oben raus) der obere Radi die warme luft der anderen 2 erwischt....


 
Die Bedenken sind völlig berechtigt - natürlich wird er das. Es spielt aber keine Rolle, einfach weil der temperaturunterschied nicht groß ist. Selbst wenn die angesaugte Luft aus den anderen Radis "stammt" ist diese nur Pi mal Daumen 5°C wärmer als die Luft im Raum (du hattest ja 3°C gemessen) und das ist nichts, was die generelle Leistung eines Radiators jetzt extrem beeinflussen würde, es sei denn du willst sehr kühle Wassertemperaturen erreichen was so nicht nötig ist.

Wenn ich davon ausgehe dass mam mit einer Wassertemperatur von 40°C leben kann und es im Raum wenns warm ist 25°C sind dann würde der Radi oben immer noch 10K Temperaturunterschied von eingesaugter Luft zum Wasser haben, was ausreichend Spielraum ist.

Selbst wenns mal knapp wird (was ich bei 3 Radis nicht glaube) - die Kühlleistung der Kühlung steigt mit der Abwärme der Hardware - wenn die es schaffen sollte das Wasser auf 45°C zu pushen was immer noch kein Problem ist haste auf einmal schon 15 K Temperaturdelta und damit (grob) die 1,5-fache Kühlleistung wie bei 40°C Wassertemperatur. Und die 5K mehr sind für Wassergekühlte CPU/GPUs das geringste Problem, die sind ohnehin viel kälter als sies "gewohnt" sind von LuKüs.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Kühlung da irgendwie Probleme machen sollte.


Übrigens ist die Lösung von skyhigh auch sehr gut: Alle Radis reinblasen lassen und die Luft im Case durch nen Gehäuselüfter nach außen pusten - oder eben alles genau umgekehrt.


----------



## skyhigh5 (14. August 2014)

*AW: mehrere Radiatoren im Gehäuse: Airflow Richtung?*

Klar bei 45 Grad Wassertemperatur sind die Komponenten immernoch weitaus kühler als mit einer sehr guten Luftkühlung,
bei gutem Kühler unter 60°C.

Die Pumpe wird aber auf dauer leiden, Aquacomputer sieht für die AS XT 35°C Wassertemperatur vor(etwas übertrieben ) aber deutlich mehr würde ich ihr auf Dauer auch nicht zumuten.

Ja die Lösung war die beste, die ich mir erarbeiten konnte.

Leichter Überdruck hält staub von aussen fern, andersrum würd ichs nicht machen, denn dann hast du einen Unterdruck und etwas schlechtere Temps


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. August 2014)

*AW: mehrere Radiatoren im Gehäuse: Airflow Richtung?*

Was die Wassertemperaturen angeht hast du natürlich Recht, die sind (bewusst) recht hoch gewählt, normalerweise kommt man da bei einer normale dimensionierten WaKü nicht hin.

Welche Hardware und welche Radis sinds denn eigentlich genau?
3 Radis haben selbst wenns nur drei kleine 120er sind mit 300W schon keine Probleme mehr, da müsste man schon ein High-End System (bzw. 2 Grafikkarten) auffahren um dauerhaft deutlich mehr an Abwärme zu generieren.


----------



## skyhigh5 (14. August 2014)

*AW: mehrere Radiatoren im Gehäuse: Airflow Richtung?*

Meinst du meine Radis oder die vom TE?


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. August 2014)

*AW: mehrere Radiatoren im Gehäuse: Airflow Richtung?*

Na die Radis/Hardware vom TE natürlich... 

Ich spekuliere ja darauf dass ein Radi-System zum Einsatz kommt das dermaßen stark im Vergleich zur verbauten Hardware ist dass jede erdenkliche Lüfter/Richtung/Einbaukombination mehr als genug Leistung hätte und man die Optimierung "nur" zum Zwecke der Leistungsmaximierung macht die man streng genommen nicht brauchen würde. 

Als Wakü-Bauer kennt man das ja... überall immer mehr als nötig wenn man kann, zumindest gehts mir so. Ich hab auch nen 280er Radi für die kommende CPU - und NUR für die CPU obwohl ich wohl nicht entfernt an die Anwärme rankommen werde die man damit wirklich wegschaffen könnte wenns hart auf hart kommt... wenn ich nen Haswell-E übertakte haut der vielleicht 200W raus (ganz grob), mit der Wakü könnte man das doppelte weghauen.^^


----------



## skyhigh5 (14. August 2014)

Was bist du denn für ein PCGH EXTREME User, wenn du die zusätzliche Leistung als unnötig abstempelst ?

Das wird alles zum Zwecke des OC genutzt.

1,4 V auf die CPU und los gehts 


Aber du hast natürlich recht.

Ein 280er ist in der Tat oversized, Paradebespiel ist ja die 295X2 mit einem 120(140mm?) Radi.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. August 2014)

*AW: mehrere Radiatoren im Gehäuse: Airflow Richtung?*

Wenn ein 5960X@WaKü nicht mehr extrem genug ist für das Forum hier geh ich in Rente (oder zu Roman ins LN2-Lager). 

Aber bevors hier ausartet der Vorschlag zur Güte abwarten bis der TE wieder online ist, unser ganzes Gebrabbel hier gelesen hat und und verrät was er davon hält.


----------



## skyhigh5 (15. August 2014)

Die Taktrate macht es aus
Habe nur auf dein Profil geachtet, da steht 3930k...


In Rente mit 30?


----------



## domi1711 (15. August 2014)

*AW: mehrere Radiatoren im Gehäuse: Airflow Richtung?*

hey liebe Leute 
Danke für den vielen input!
Zu meinem System:
4770K geköpft, direct die cooling (Kryos HF)
GTX 780 Classified @ 1400 Mhz (EVGA Waterblock))
16 GB 2400 MHz Ram (auch unter wasser)
Spawas am Maximus 6 Formula auch unter wasser

Wakü:
280er oben (30mm dick)
240er MOnsta (80mm) in der Front (push pull)
240er 30mm im Boden.
Aquastream XT Ultra als Pumpe.

läuft auch ganz fein, nur ich will das Optimum herausholen. Also auch wenns ein halbes Grad besser wird, ist mir der AUfwand nicht zu blöd. Hab mir jetzt ein "genaues" (so stehts halt auf der packung ^^) Innenraumthermometer gekauft, damit ich die Messungen einigermaßen normalisieren kann auf die Raumtemp.

ATM ist der Radiator im Boden nicht drin, mit den 2 Radis (oben und Front) habe ich folgende Temps:
Lüftergeschwindigkeit 1000RPM, Raumtemperatur 24,7 Grad, luftfeuchtigkeit 61%.
Fire Strike combined Test im loop für 45 min:

max CPU temp (hottest Core, 4 Ghz): 46 C (durchschnitt aller cores 42 C)
GPU max (1200Mhz, 1,15V): 40 C
Wasser: 31,7C
Abluft oben 34 C
Abluft vorne 31 C.

Also ein Delta von 7 Grad Wasser/Luft ist ja ganz gut, aber ich will das noch weiter senken bzw auch die Lüfter auf ~850 RPM drosseln.


----------



## mda31 (15. August 2014)

*AW: mehrere Radiatoren im Gehäuse: Airflow Richtung?*



domi1711 schrieb:


> luftfeuchtigkeit 61%


 
Top! 

Spaß beiseite. Ich finde die Temp-Werte ziemlich gut. Gerade das die GPU "nur" auf 40 Grad ist. Mich würde mal ein Vergleich mit Furmark und Prime interessieren.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. August 2014)

*AW: mehrere Radiatoren im Gehäuse: Airflow Richtung?*

Ach du liebe Zeit 

Also mit nem 4770K (OC) und ner GTX780 OC schaffste wenns wirklich extrem hoch kommt vielleicht 400W Abwärme.
Im Extremfall würde dafür einer deiner genannten Radis schon reichen, spätestens zwei davon sind schon optimal. Da du ganze drei dieser Geräte nutzt dürfte es vollkommen egal sein welcher Lüfter wo hin bläst, die Wakü wird niemals auch nur annähernd warm werden. 

Wenn du das letzte Grad rausholen willst und ein gutes Thermometer hast kannste die vorgeschlagenen Varianten ja einfach ausprobieren und sehen wo du jeweils landest.

Was das Delta angeht: Weiter senken ist nicht notwendig und funktioniert auch nur durch stärkere Belüftung oder noch mehr Radiatorfläche, was aber beides nicht in deinem Sinne sein kann. Je näher du mut dem Delta Richtung 0 gehst desto schwieriger wirds aufgrund der netten Physik eben es noch zu drosseln - sprich von 10K auf 8K DeltaT runterzukommen ist bedeutend einfacher als von 8K auf 6K, da geringere DeltaT-Werte ja auch geringere Kühlleistung der Radiatoren zur Folge haben.


----------



## domi1711 (15. August 2014)

Bei Furmark (also das GPU Test tool von OCCT) läuft die GPU unter gleichen Bedingungen auf  38 Grad.

Bei OCCT Linpack wird die CPU max 44 Grad warm am heißesten core.

Die Temps sind niedriger, weil die Wassertemp viel niedriger ist, da die KOmponenten ja getrennt voneinander getestet wurden.
Einen Kombotest hab ich noch nicht gemacht, aber vielleicht geht sichs ja heute aus 
ICh finde halt, Firestrike im loop ist ein eher realistisches Szenario für Gaming 

also meine 780 Classified zieht auf 1.35V schon einiges mehr als 400W alleine. Die "Power" überwachung in GPU Z sagt 250% ^^
Aber egal, man kann nie genug Radiator Fläche haben, oder?


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. August 2014)

*AW: mehrere Radiatoren im Gehäuse: Airflow Richtung?*

Die Power-Überwachung in GPU-Z ist in den Bereichen völlig unbrauchbar, aber bei 1,35v () kannste wirklich insgesamt auch auf 500 kommen - was trotzdem für deine WaKü geradezu lachhaft wenig ist. 

Radiatorfläche kann man nicht zu viel sondern nur zu wenig haben das stimmt, aber ab einem gewissen punkt bringt mehr auch nicht mehr mehr - höchstens was die Lautstärke betrifft - wenn du nen Quadratmeter Radis hast kannste die Lüfter halt ganz weglassen...


----------



## domi1711 (15. August 2014)

*AW: mehrere Radiatoren im Gehäuse: Airflow Richtung?*

das wäre mir ehrlichgesagt am liebsten ^^ aber im Stryker hat nicht mehr platz, und extern mag ich irgendwie nicht ^^ außerdem wäre das case dann komplett leer  .
so, ich bedanke mich mal für die infos, und werde demnächst einige Tests machen und will sie mit dem Forum teilen  gerade weil auf dem Gebiet ned besonders viele Fakten, sondern eher Theorien herumgeistern


----------



## skyhigh5 (15. August 2014)

*AW: mehrere Radiatoren im Gehäuse: Airflow Richtung?*

@domi   welche Lüfter hast du auf deinem Monsta Radi?


----------



## domi1711 (15. August 2014)

*AW: mehrere Radiatoren im Gehäuse: Airflow Richtung?*

noiseblocker Blacksilentpro PL2 und Testweise auch die Multiframes. Aber die Blacksilents klingen schöner ^^
Alle Lüfter in meinem Sys sind von NB


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. August 2014)

*AW: mehrere Radiatoren im Gehäuse: Airflow Richtung?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Übrigens ist die Lösung von skyhigh auch sehr gut: Alle Radis reinblasen lassen und die Luft im Case durch nen Gehäuselüfter nach außen pusten - oder eben alles genau umgekehrt.


 Ich hänge mich mal kurz ran. Würde meine Variante auch gehen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyhigh5 (16. August 2014)

*AW: mehrere Radiatoren im Gehäuse: Airflow Richtung?*

Finde ich sehr supobtimal.

Starker Unterdruck gegen den die Lüfter ankämpfen müssen.

Staub wird auch stark angezogen.

Außerden gibt der Hecklüfter,aufgrund der Verwirbelung die durch das Ansaugen durch das Gitter entstehen, sehr störende Geräusche von sich.

Du wirst auch schlechtere Temps haben, da die Radis warme Luft bekommen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. August 2014)

*AW: mehrere Radiatoren im Gehäuse: Airflow Richtung?*

OK. Und wenn ich es genau umgekehrt mache?


----------



## skyhigh5 (16. August 2014)

*AW: mehrere Radiatoren im Gehäuse: Airflow Richtung?*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> OK. Und wenn ich es genau umgekehrt mache?


Das wäre gut aber noch besser wäre es wenn zwei Lüfter die Abwärme nach aussen Befrödern würden.

Aber so passt es auch schon


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. August 2014)

*AW: mehrere Radiatoren im Gehäuse: Airflow Richtung?*



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Das wäre gut aber noch besser wäre es wenn zwei Lüfter die Abwärme nach aussen Befrödern würden.
> 
> Aber so passt es auch schon


 Ok. Also sollte diese variante die "beste" sein?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann muss ich mal sehen, da die Eloops vorn bei reinziehen relativ laut sind bei Vollast.


----------



## skyhigh5 (16. August 2014)

*AW: mehrere Radiatoren im Gehäuse: Airflow Richtung?*

Nein das ist wieder zu viel Unterdruck.

Das beste wäre das NT mit Lüfter nach oben zu richten.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. August 2014)

*AW: mehrere Radiatoren im Gehäuse: Airflow Richtung?*

Oder noch den oberen Radiator rein blasen lassen? Das netzteil zu drehen wäre mir zu riskant weil höhstwahrscheinlich der AGB (Aqualis) drüber kommt.


----------



## skyhigh5 (16. August 2014)

*AW: mehrere Radiatoren im Gehäuse: Airflow Richtung?*

Ach weil was reinlaufen könnte?

Ja dann würde ich den 360er reimblasen lassen und den 240er auch rein und schauen das man genug öffnungen hat,dass die "überschüssige" Luft entweichen kann.

Ansonsten einen Lüfter des 360ers rausblasen lassen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. August 2014)

*AW: mehrere Radiatoren im Gehäuse: Airflow Richtung?*

Japp.

Ok. Werde das dan erst einmal so machen. Sonst sollte noch etwas Platz sein beim 360er und 240er, damit noch etwas Luft vorbei kann.


----------



## skyhigh5 (16. August 2014)

*AW: mehrere Radiatoren im Gehäuse: Airflow Richtung?*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Japp.
> 
> Ok. Werde das dan erst einmal so machen. Sonst sollte noch etwas Platz sein beim 360er und 240er, damit noch etwas Luft vorbei kann.


Das wäre optimal


----------

